# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux How to take care of Low Level

## scott

In a UNIX operating system if a file system gets full that is occupied with too many files what are the steps one has to take at this point to take care of the low level of blocks,i-nodes or both.

----------


## nancyphilips

There are any things to take care or many steps that one has to take when such a situation like the file system getting full occurs. Some of which are mentioned below:
One can search and remove the unnecessary files
Must take backup of unwanted files in secondary storage devices liek floppy disks,CD or tape and can remove them from the system.
Since being a UNIX system adminstartor can send message to all users to remove unwanted files.
There is a comamnd in UNIX named as tar for moving directory structure from one file system to another. Using this command one can move users to another file system.

The above are some of the steps one can take in this situation. Hope someone give more tips related to this.

----------

